# Possible screwed half shafts?



## goatfan2004 (Jun 2, 2009)

I took my car out to the track for the first time a while back, had a lot of fun. The only problem was the tire hop that i experienced on almost every run, some of it was pretty extensive. on the way home from the drags the car drove perfect but as of lately seems to have some vibration coming from rear starting at about 70 mph...any idea what this might be? maybe i'm just being anal idk...
Thanks!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

it could be a CV cage on the half shaft. *GET OUT OF IT* if you start hopping hard. you *WILL* break something if you haven't already. at the least get some drag bags


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:agree

Or you could have flung a wheel weight.

Check under the car see if everything is in order, and check the torque on the wheels.


----------



## goatfan2004 (Jun 2, 2009)

Alright thanks a lot, car is in storage now but when i pull it out i'll start checkin things out. hopefully nothing is broken


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

goatfan2004 said:


> Alright thanks a lot, car is in storage now but when i pull it out i'll start checkin things out. hopefully nothing is broken


If you need a set of drag bags,cv's, or axle stubs please let me know. we have everything in stock and ready to ship. Our stubs and cv's are made from300m and can withstand 800 hp.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

after a day at the track your tires have probably seen more action than in 6 months of st driving- they may just be out of balance due to wear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

crustysack said:


> after a day at the track your tires have probably seen more action than in 6 months of st driving- they may just be out of balance due to wear


That's what I was thinking, or possibly flat spotted.


----------

